# My most recent quilt



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I got this one finished when the weather started changing here in Texas. We went from 82 degrees to 47 degrees in short order, with 20 to 30 mph winds. A good day for putting the binding on a quilt!

The original quilt was in an advertisement in one of the quilting magazines. I emailed the company and asked for the pattern. They referred me to an old quilt magazine that I didn't have, so I had to design a paper pattern for myself. I think it turned out pretty well.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice! And good for you for drafting your own pattern! I really, really need to get motivated...lol.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I love it!!! great job!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really like that quilt. Can you tell us more about that pattern?
You must have really worked on it.

Angie


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Hmmmm!
I'm thinking that pattern would be great for those Flannel squares some of us swapped a while back.
Triangles separated by a green outline................... :dance: 

Love your quilt!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Hmmm, deceptively simple. A great pattern for a quilt of many colors.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

That's very pretty. I think I have this pattern in an old magazine. It would nice in the flannels we swapped - with black binding and sashing.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Very pretty!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's just lovely! I really like this, how big is it?


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Wonderful quilt! I love it!
Karen in Indiana


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

That is really beautiful. I'd love the pattern too.


----------



## Smallhold (Jan 26, 2007)

Really beautiful. You wouldn't happen to have a pictorial on how you made it would you? Pattern-design and the like?


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Very pretty. Good for you to take on the pattern too. I'm not ready for that kind of quilting challange yet!


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Big Wow factor!!! Beautiful.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

HOLY MOLEY !!! Id LOVE the pattern also !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Rose,

Very beautiful quilt. You did a wonderful job. :hobbyhors 

Winona


----------

